# ارجو المساعده فى نظام اطفاء الحريق لهوود المطابخ (عاااااااااااااااااااجل)



## amr fatthy (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*ارجو مساعدتى فى معرفة ما هو نظام اطفاء الحريق لهوود المطابخ وما هو النظام المستخدم وكيفيه تنفيذه والحسابات والاشتراطات اللازمه فى الهوود وهل يوجد شركات متخصصه فى هذا المجال فى مصر ام يمكن تنفيذه ذاتيا بصفه عاجله جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## emadseaf (26 ديسمبر 2014)

انظمة الاطفاء للمطابخ هو نظام الانسول ويوجد شركة في القاهرة وهي مركز الاسشارت الفنية في المهندسين ويتم تركيب هذا النظام برشاشات يتم توزيعها علي معدات الطهي حسب درجة حرارة كل منها ويتم تركيب رشاش عند شفاط الهود وحساسات حرارة علي كل معدة علي حدي (فيزبلنك) وجميع الاكسيوارت والمواسير استنلستيل


----------



## AHMADBHIT (28 ديسمبر 2014)

نظام r102


----------



## eng.ms5 (3 يناير 2015)

لقد تعاملت مع هذا النظام منذ فترة وما اتذكره هو
-المواسير حديد اسود جدول 40
-النظام ميكانيكى بالكامل...يعنى لا يوجد اى جزء كهربى او الكترونى
-تبدأ ال nozzle فى ضخ مادة الاطفاء عندما تنصهر الوصلة الملحومة
-يتم تركيب nozzle على البوتجاز وعلى الشواية وعلى القلاية ولا يتم تركيبه فى الافران لانها مكان مغلق لن يؤدى لانتشار النار
-يتم تركيب nozzle فى الهود نفسه عند الفلاتر وذلك لاطفاء جسم الهود فى حالة الحريق
يوجد غطاء على فتحة الnozzle يجب تركه عدم ازالته نهائيا حتى لايحدث انسداد فى هذه الفتحة بسبب الزيوت والدهون المنبعثة مع الدخان الداخل للهود..وهذا الغطاء يطير تلقائيا تحت تأثير الضغظ عند تفريغ الاسطوانات فى حالة حدوث حريق 
-يجب تدريب عمال المطبخ على استخدام هذا النظام


----------

